

Ask HN: What MOOC in 2014 do you recommend? - krrishd

Any new one&#x27;s out there that you are going to take?
======
xeloxus
I'm taking Stephen Boyd's Convex Optimization:
[https://class.stanford.edu/courses/Engineering/CVX101/Winter...](https://class.stanford.edu/courses/Engineering/CVX101/Winter2014/about)

This class was one of the early courses with online videos and materials. I
think this will be great if you are interested in learning about convex
optimization in some detail. This class will be on Stanford's OpenEdx platform
with new materials.

Dan Boneh is teaching a two part sequence on cryptography:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto1](https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto1)
[https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto2](https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto2)

The practical exercises in part I worked through defects in the
implementations of cryptographic protocols. If you want to really understand
how some of the popular crypto algorithms work, these two courses will help
you.

------
krrishd
I'm going to be taking:

Introduction to Databases:
[https://class.stanford.edu/courses/Engineering/db/2014_1/abo...](https://class.stanford.edu/courses/Engineering/db/2014_1/about)

Internet History, Technology, and History:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/insidetheinternet](https://www.coursera.org/course/insidetheinternet)

CS169x SaaS - [https://www.edx.org/course/uc-berkeleyx/uc-berkeleyx-
cs169-1...](https://www.edx.org/course/uc-berkeleyx/uc-berkeleyx-
cs169-1x-engineering-1377)

------
nicholas73
I can't recommend enough Udacity's courses (or that it's good enough that I
don't feel the need to check for substitutes).

I'm planning on taking: Design of Everyday Objects Mobile Web Development
Design of Computer Programs

And maybe one big data topic.

